# High of 15 F and 30 mph winds on the Front Range is F-ed.



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

My ride home last night (along an exposed ridge) was miserable. The trail along the Cache la Poudre River, most of which which they don't plow, rides like the worst maintaned mountain bike trail you've ever been on. Isn't it spring already?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

It felt like I was in a bowling alley in Boulder Canyon and called it quits. I can't wait for spring.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

nrspeed said:


> It felt like I was in a bowling alley in Boulder Canyon and called it quits. I can't wait for spring.


You went up Boulder Canyon in this wind? Adventures to the adventurous. Or is it pride cometh before the fall? Well done.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*I just keep telling myself...*

...at least its not last winter. 

But the weather lately still sucks.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Well, I biked in to work today. No reason complaining about what I can't change. As Mark Twain said, "Everyone talks about the weather, but no one does anything about it."


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

Was going to go Skate Skiing at Eldora but...

Weather 
partly cloudy 
Temperature:* -8 degrees *
Wind: *20-40 mph w gusts *


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Two words- ASSOS Fugujacket


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*sigh...*

i really miss tucson this time o year


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

and just like that it's warmed back up!
hoping to get 200 in between a ride today, sat and sun.

the wife did a little pouting on that news...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

dfleck said:


> and just like that it's warmed back up!
> hoping to get 200 in between a ride today, sat and sun.
> 
> the wife did a little pouting on that news...


It is nice. It'll be interesting to to ride all bundled up. If there's no snow in the air, I still commute 30 miles a day.


----------

